
If you serve JavaScript with a 404 status does it still get executed? - jstanley
http://incoherency.co.uk/blog/stories/javascript-404.html
======
n-gauge
Browser speed wars maybe?

// save some time.. if (header == 404) { // abort... and get the next thing }

